# Boring pictures to gray your evening



## Dim7

Here's my current avatar in full view. Behold the eavesthrough:









Here's some concrete:


----------



## Guest

Is Finland really this bad?


----------



## Dim7

A brick, which some of you are already familiar with.


----------



## clavichorder

Here is a blank planner:


----------



## clavichorder

Here is a suburban strip mall:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Both of the above are consummately dull.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Here is some beige carpet:


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Is Finland really this bad?


No, it's worse. Behold the Mika Häkkinen square:


----------



## Dim7

A curb








A wikipedia article on the subject.


----------



## clavichorder

Edited: Not sufficiently boring enough.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

An Australian power point plug thing


----------



## Dim7

clavichorder: Hey that little library is not boring at all.


----------



## clavichorder

Dim7 said:


> clavichorder: Hey that little library is not boring at all.


They are fairly common in the U.S., and usually contain the books nobody wants. But I admit, they are a cool concept and aren't extremely common...

If it makes you feel any better, I was looking for a suitable image of grocery store book selections and gave up, moving on to find the next most boring thing. But there is too much potentially interesting about little free libraries... I'll edit it.


----------



## Dim7

I hope I didn't offend you. I was offended when one of my Stupid Thread Ideas was called "not stupid".


----------



## clavichorder

Dim7 said:


> I hope I didn't offend you. I was offended when one of my Stupid Thread Ideas was called "not stupid".


No, its okay. One has to have standards in all things, and recently I was censored by uncyclopedia mods for writing 'turgid' prose about Elliot Carter in the Atonality article. I maintain they didn't understand my humorous angle due to a close minded bias and a lack of familiarity with the subject, but it got me thinking...

A plywood panel:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Clavichorder, I am very sorry to say, but your pictures are actually a bit interesting.


----------



## clavichorder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Clavichord, I am very sorry to say, but your pictures are actually a bit interesting.


Opinions may vary.

And if anything, there is a debate happening on what qualifies as dull, which I believe greatly contributes to the dullness of this thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This is just my opinion, but I think 'boring' is something which describes human emotion more than 'dull' does. The purpose of this thread from looking at the title is to incite boredom into people (because of the use of 'your'). The evening is just a period of time this may occur in, and because it's actually quarter to 10 in the morning for me I won't say anything more.


----------



## clavichorder

This debate is nearing an unacceptable level of interesting, so isn't it convenient that what you say makes perfect sense and I 100% agree with you?

It is evening for me:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

LOL yesterday and today were overcast where I live, why would I want it to be any MORE gray?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL yesterday and today were overcast where I live, why would I want it to be any MORE gray?


This is for you, flute player.


----------



## GreenMamba

A picture of a boring machine...










...and of a mound of snow in a parking lot.


----------



## Mahlerian

The old Microsoft DOS shell GUI.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

`
The weather today.


----------



## Dim7

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL yesterday and today were overcast where I live, why would I want it to be any MORE gray?


Sometimes more of a boring thing can be even more boring.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dim7 said:


> A curb
> View attachment 75482
> 
> 
> A wikipedia article on the subject.


we could really enliven the evening by debating whether it is a curb or (more correctly) a kerb :lol:


----------



## Badinerie

I have this bucket of wallpaper paste left over. Dunno what Im going to do with it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 75509
> `
> The weather today.


There's a bit too much colour there; it threatens to become interesting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Headphone Hermit said:


> we could really enliven the evening by debating whether it is a curb or (more correctly) a kerb :lol:


If one were to write it how Yanks pronounce it, it would be 'y'all gaht yrr crrrrb raaaait herrre ahn th'saahd 'f'th'strrrit'


----------



## Guest

I think Dim7 should set up a webcam for this thread, to stream any view of Finland 24/7. That would then put us all into some sort of vegetative state.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dr Johnson said:


> There's a bit too much colour there; it threatens to become interesting.


I could crop out the curtain. Would that make it duller?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Maybe. But the green of the grass is quite interesting too.


----------



## TxllxT

Brutalist-Baroque-Boring: BBB


----------



## Lucifer Saudade




----------



## Dr Johnson

If the last pic were in colour it would be interesting.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A beige sock.


----------



## joen_cph

A disposable plastic spoon.

White.


----------



## Dim7

To alienate older members, here's some nostalgic boredom for some of the younger members:
















(interesting robot hand (?) censored)


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## joen_cph

Park photo.

Mainly green.

(this is actually a (difficult) trick post. Keyword: movie)


----------



## haydnfan

GreenMamba said:


> ...and of a mound of snow in a parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 75503


Just wanted to point that is exotic and interesting to those that live in the south.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is some interesting dirt:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Florestan said:


> interesting


Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmos

Here's a typical alley in my town


----------



## Art Rock

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 75520


This is actually quite an interesting photograph due to the repetitive patterns.


----------



## Rhombic

There are many similar ones, rich in iron minerals, found on a hill in a sandstone-limestone formation area.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Clearly, I need some kind of therapy .... I found the photos in posts #33, 34 (the third one only), 40, 42 and 44 to be interesting 

erm ... I'm being serious here!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Cosmos said:


> Here's a typical alley in my town


I seriously thought of writing my undergraduate dissertation on the influence of late C19 planning regulations on the characteristics of back alleys in towns in Northern England

hides in shame!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Headphone Hermit said:


> I seriously thought of writing my undergraduate dissertation on the influence of late C19 planning regulations on the characteristics of back alleys in towns in Northern England
> 
> hides in shame!


No - No  No 

No, I don't feel shame. Its an *interesting* topic! Now if anyone wants a discussion about it, lets set up a new thread :lol:


----------



## isorhythm

Headphone Hermit said:


> Clearly, I need some kind of therapy .... I found the photos in posts #33, 34 (the third one only), 40, 42 and 44 to be interesting
> 
> erm ... I'm being serious here!


I find a lot of these photos to be interesting. Does that mean I'm boring??


----------



## Dr Johnson

isorhythm said:


> I find a lot of these photos to be interesting. Does that mean I'm boring??


It means we all have different ideas of "boring".

Although I would be very worried if anyone found the picture of the beige sock interesting.


----------



## Blancrocher

Some black socks.


----------



## Dim7

Blancrocher: Was my first picture in this thread, or my current avatar, indecent by the way? I'm not sure how buildings see these things.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dim7 said:


> Blancrocher: Was my first picture in this thread, or my current avatar, indecent by the way? I'm not sure how buildings see these things.


Your avatar doesn't offend me, but I do think he should be ashamed of himself rather than showing off like that. I mean, not to brag or anything, but look what I'm packing inside my walls.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade




----------



## clavichorder

We need to raise the standards of boring! Therefore, we must form a committee, and post very very commonplace things that involve mostly straight lines or are well known to stimulate human boredom in another respect, taken from of any sort of context(context's can be interesting).

I challenge you to be interested in this popisicle stick:


----------



## SixFootScowl

cracked pavement:









and a plastic spoon:


----------



## Balthazar

Old running shoes.


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 75521
> 
> 
> Park photo.
> 
> Mainly green.
> 
> (this is actually a (difficult) trick post. Keyword: movie)


This was referring to Antonioni´s movie "Blow Up", where the close study some relatively ordinary photos from Maryon Park, London, is a part of the intrigue.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowup


----------



## Figleaf

Modern apartments on the Rue Émile Scaremberg, Besançon:









Boring fact to go with the boring photo: the tenor's birthplace, when honouring its famous son with a street in his name, apparently decided to go with the Scar_e_mberg spelling, rather than Scar_a_mberg, which the singer himself used and which is widely regarded as correct. Nowadays his descendants live in Venezuela and spell their name Sca_rr_amberg.

A supermarket car park in Bourges:









I liked the trade name 'Pizza Big Good' on the delivery van. Weird English encountered abroad is always amusing.

A roadside public convenience in Burgundy. I also took a photo of the interior, but I'm saving that for a thread called 'Revolting photos that will put you off your dinner (especially if you're eating anything brown)'.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Beige floor tile.










Beige jacket.










Beige Austin Princess.


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Figleaf said:


> Modern apartments on the Rue Émile Scaremberg, Besançon:
> 
> View attachment 75542
> 
> 
> Boring fact to go with the boring photo: the tenor's birthplace, when honouring its famous son with a street in his name, apparently decided to go with the Scar_e_mberg spelling, rather than Scar_a_mberg, which the singer himself used and which is widely regarded as correct. Nowadays his descendants live in Venezuela and spell their name Sca_rr_amberg.
> 
> A supermarket car park in Bourges:
> 
> View attachment 75544
> 
> 
> I liked the trade name 'Pizza Big Good' on the delivery van. Weird English encountered abroad is always amusing.
> 
> A roadside public convenience in Burgundy. I also took a photo of the interior, but I'm saving that for a thread called 'Revolting photos that will put you off your dinner (especially if you're eating anything brown)'.
> 
> View attachment 75546


All of these look quiet interesting to me.


----------



## Dim7

I'm impressed by the popularity of this thread.


----------



## joen_cph

I also think they (the Besancon photos) have some qualities, but "drab" might be a better characterization (?).


----------



## Figleaf

Lucifer Saudade said:


> All of these look quiet interesting to me.


Hey, I'm trying hard to be boring here.  One of the Besançon photos which should have been fantastic but turned out inadvertently boring was of the monkey enclosure in the Citadelle. It's taken from so far away on such a low res camera that the monkey in the picture looks like an extra large bit of gravel:









Not sure why the picture has appeared three times in this post


----------



## joen_cph

Not boring, but quite beautiful, IMO. (golddust, vegetation, abstraction, etc)


----------



## Mahlerian

"So, you went to Japan, eh? You must have taken a lot of interesting pictures while there."

"I did. Here, take a look."

"Yeah, these aren't bad. But what's this?"









"It's the parking lot of a train station."

"...Seriously?"

"Yes."

"Is there anything else there?"

"...No."


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## Blancrocher

A modestly furnished apartment.


----------



## Blancrocher

joen_cph said:


> Not boring, but quite beautiful, IMO. (golddust, vegetation, abstraction, etc)


It's alright because she posted the same image 3 times--I was pretty bored by the time I got to the last one.


----------



## Dim7

Blancrocher, that apartment is waaaaaaaay too interesting.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> A beige sock.


Mmm interesting; puts me in mind of Henry Cow. Maybe that's a bootleg album cover?


----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## Blancrocher

Dim7 said:


> Blancrocher, that apartment is waaaaaaaay too interesting.


You're right, Dim7, and I'm sorry--that was totally out of line.

Some white baseboard:


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Mmm interesting; puts me in mind of Henry Cow. Maybe that's a *bootleg* album cover?


Groan!! the message I have entered is just the right length.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Figleaf said:


> Not sure why the picture has appeared three times in this post


So we can be three times as bored looking at it.

No, the problem is if you accidentally put in an image as an attachment thumbnail and then delete that code from your draft message, it is still there. The only way I can get rid of it it to abort the response and start over. I wish the default was linking a URL instead of the thumbnail attachment that you have to always uncheck and invariably will forget to uncheck now and then.


----------



## Morimur

Headphone Hermit said:


> I seriously thought of writing my undergraduate dissertation on the influence of late C19 planning regulations on the characteristics of back alleys in towns in Northern England
> 
> hides in shame!


Looks like a back alley in metro Toronto.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SeptimalTritone said:


>


Looks like a remake of the 60s film Village of the Damned...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I hope that these are of no interest at all to anyone. Genuine pictures from my archives, I guarantee you that none were deliberately taken for the purpose of boring you



Some wet concrete



A telephone wire



Some hardcore



Nothing much, with fence



mud

Don't enjoy!


----------



## elgar's ghost




----------



## GreenMamba

Tire rim and a piece of rock.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


>


I'm sorry, elgars ghost, but I have always found skips quite interesting. You never know what someone might have put in there!


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Christ Almighty, TV, it took me ages to find a picture of a really riffy-looking one overflowing with crap - most of the other pictures showed the skips new and empty!


----------



## Balthazar

I take it that "skip" is a British perversion of the English term "dumpster?"


----------



## elgar's ghost

Balthazar said:


> I take it that "skip" is a British perversion of the English term "dumpster?"


This from wiki - I learn something new every day. And here's the wiki entry picture just for you (which includes a traffic cone as a bonus) 

_The origins of calling a rubbish cart a skip (most often found in Australia and the UK) come from the word skep, used to refer to a basket. Skep itself comes from the Late Old English sceppe, from Old Norse skeppa 'basket'._


----------



## haydnfan

Night sky with light pollution. Instead of feeling connected with the universe you see a few speckles of starlight amidst the dull featureless light polluted sky.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Balthazar said:


> I take it that "skip" is a British perversion of the English term "dumpster?"


You mean 'dohmmstrrrrrrr' in terms of pronunciation, right?


----------



## Balthazar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You mean 'dohmmstrrrrrrr' in terms of pronunciation, right?


You must be referring to the Commonwealth pronunciation, which we Americans rightly eschew.


----------



## clavichorder

SeptimalTritone said:


>


You always have a great knack for making me laugh at things I really should not laugh at...


----------



## Balthazar

elgars ghost said:


> This from wiki - I learn something new every day. And here's the wiki entry picture just for you (which includes a traffic cone as a bonus)
> 
> _The origins of calling a rubbish cart a skip (most often found in Australia and the UK) come from the word skep, used to refer to a basket. Skep itself comes from the Late Old English sceppe, from Old Norse skeppa 'basket'._


That's a remarkably interesting and informative post for this thread!

I was guessing that "skip" might refer to a boat (like skiff), because they do sort of look like barges.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> I hope that these are of no interest at all to anyone. Genuine pictures from my archives, I guarantee you that none were deliberately taken for the purpose of boring you
> 
> 
> 
> Some wet concrete
> 
> 
> 
> A telephone wire
> 
> 
> 
> Some hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much, with fence
> 
> 
> 
> mud
> 
> Don't enjoy!


Perhaps there is something wrong with me. I only find the telephone wire boring.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Christ Almighty, TV, it took me ages to find a picture of a really riffy-looking one overflowing with crap - most of the other pictures showed the skips new and empty!


You have a collection of photographs of skips?!


----------



## Dr Johnson

A supremely boring painting called Blue Composition by Yves Klein:


----------



## Dr Johnson

And here is another supremely dull picture that I have created as a _hommage_ to Klein's dull picture:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Balthazar said:


> Old running shoes.


when I visit schools, it seems that almost every art teacher has set this as a task for their pupils to draw!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75554
> 
> 
> A modestly furnished apartment.


I'm green with envy .... erm, make that *beige* with envy :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> I'm sorry, elgars ghost, but I have always found skips quite interesting. You never know what someone might have put in there!


Ditto - it takes a real effort not to stop and examine the contents thoroughly :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

haydnfan said:


> Night sky with light pollution. Instead of feeling connected with the universe you see a few speckles of starlight amidst the dull featureless light polluted sky.


Now, come on! 

If anyone finds this 'boring' they really do need a dose of therapy - its a very interesting image (albeit would be improved if the back-garden telescope dome weren't in the frame


----------



## TxllxT

The European Parliament, yesterday, today & tomorrow


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> You have a collection of photographs of skips?!


Now there's an idea - a new hobby awaits! I just need to buy a camera and some appropriately uninteresting clothes. :lol:


----------



## TxllxT

elgars ghost said:


> Now there's an idea - a new hobby awaits! I just need to buy a camera and some appropriately uninteresting clothes. :lol:


Of course the camera must be boring too. I suggest a Russian LOMO with its unbelievable crap results...


----------



## haydnfan

Headphone Hermit said:


> Now, come on!
> 
> If anyone finds this 'boring' they really do need a dose of therapy - its a very interesting image (albeit would be improved if the back-garden telescope dome weren't in the frame


Not being able to see the stars in the night sky is depressing. I hate it that my nephew wouldn't have that simple pleasure that I had as a child.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> A supremely boring painting called Blue Composition by Yves Klein:


I like these interesting series of primary works; although not as challenging as later oeuvre that grew out from Klein's announcement that "My paintings are now invisible"

Here's one of them:

Brave work.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TxllxT said:


> The *European Parliament*, yesterday, today & tomorrow


The words "European Parliament" are enough to induce narcolepsy without the excellently dull pictures.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I wish I could be paid to sleep...


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> I wish I could be paid to sleep...


Become an MEP!

Simple.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## TxllxT

All you need to make a student's life more interesting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Headphone Hermit said:


> when I visit schools, it seems that almost every art teacher has set this as a task for their pupils to draw!


When I was in art school (1977), I drew my own beat up boot:


----------



## Blancrocher

Just an ordinary stick...nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## GreenMamba

Personally, I find the pictures of bored European Parliamentians to be interesting. It's interesting that they were caught in the act of snoozing on the job.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GreenMamba said:


> Personally, I find the pictures of bored European Parliamentians to be interesting. It's interesting that they were caught in the act of snoozing on the job.


Perhaps it would be even more interesting to catch them when they aren't... The EP makes the UK House of Lords look like a hive of activity in comparison. Anyhow, here's a shed...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

elgars ghost said:


> Perhaps it would be even more interesting to catch them when they aren't... The EP makes the UK House of Lords look like a hive of activity in comparison. Anyhow, here's a shed...


Come on - own up! Who's dying to know what is *inside* that shed? Who would feel compelled to wander over and look inside? 
Its even *more* interesting than a skip full of stuff


----------



## TxllxT

GreenMamba said:


> Personally, I find the pictures of bored European Parliamentians to be interesting. It's interesting that they were caught in the act of snoozing on the job.


Just Google 'European Parliament + sleep' in 'images' and you'll see an endless row of snoozers. My interest was aroused for those close around them fighting their hopeless fight...


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is boring to most people but the story behind it is interesting:









These are the rear leaf spring mounts from my 1995 F150. They are supposed to be U shaped to hold the shackle bolt on both sides, but one side of each U is totally gone. And the bolt was cracking through the other side. I noticed a problem when the truck made some bad noises bouncing the bed up and down. I can't believe this didn't let go on me. One more railroad crossing might have done it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

elgars ghost said:


> Now there's an idea - a new hobby awaits! I just need to buy a camera and some appropriately uninteresting clothes. :lol:


Couldn't you just find a camera and some clothes in a skip and re-purpose them, e-g?


----------



## elgar's ghost

And if Headphone Hermit says 'how interesting would it be to see through that window?' I'll....


----------



## Dedalus

Driving through Kansas


----------



## musicrom

An animal on the loose at the zoo. One of the only animals I saw there, actually...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Boring counterpoint exercises...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Looking at that would engender in me not only boredom but also despair.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

lots of characters, lots and lots of characters


----------



## Dim7

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75573
> 
> 
> Just an ordinary stick...nothing to see here, folks.


You have upped your game it seems when it comes to sneaking interesting pictures to this thread! At first I thought it was actually boring.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

haydnfan said:


> Night sky with light pollution. Instead of feeling connected with the universe you see a few speckles of starlight amidst the dull featureless light polluted sky.


I'm sorry to inform you that that's actually quite a pretty picture.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

elgars ghost said:


> And if Headphone Hermit says 'how interesting would it be to see through that window?' I'll....


It won't *just* be me ... go on, what *is* visible through that window?

AND .... who joins me in wanting to look round the corner to see what's in the other part of the room? A corridor? A staircase? Does it go up? Or down? GOSH - the intrigue! The questions that can be posed! OoooH - hours (well, minutes) of interest here :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Headphone Hermit said:


> It won't *just* be me ... go on, what *is* visible through that window?
> 
> AND .... who joins me in wanting to look round the corner to see what's in the other part of the room? A corridor? A staircase? Does it go up? Or down? GOSH - the intrigue! The questions that can be posed! OoooH - hours (well, minutes) of interest here :lol:


Heh heh... What I find interesting is why this picture is considered to be of sufficient importance to warrant being under copyright - doh...looks like I've fallen into my own trap here!


----------



## Belowpar

Florestan said:


> When I was in art school (1977), I drew my own beat up boot:


Wow! I had a pair of those then. Started off tan coloured and worn until the repairer said there was nothing left to stitch. Fantastic memory.

...err, sorry.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Is Finland really this bad?


This bad? I think it's probably better overall to have concrete and eavesthrough, they are useful after all. Britain doesn't?


----------



## Guest

No, not yet. But we're hoping to import some I believe.


----------



## Balthazar

Skip : Dumpster :: Eavesthrough : Gutter

Separated by a common language indeed. Though I readily concede that "eavesthrough" sounds a good bit more elegant than "gutter."


----------



## Dr Johnson

We say "gutter" in my part of the UK.


----------



## Guest

What about a soffit?


----------



## Dim7

According to wiktionary eavesthrough is used in Canada and Northern America.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> We say "gutter" in my part of the UK.


Where I live the rainwater drains naturally away from the caves.


----------



## Balthazar

Dr Johnson said:


> We say "gutter" in my part of the UK.


Good man. I mean it!


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> What about a soffit?


I think you mean eaves. Hence "eavesthrough."

I guess consistency would be too exhausting.


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> According to wiktionary eavesthrough is used in Canada and Northern America.


I've never heard it.

Perhaps I need more exposure to the residential construction sector to round out my cultural literacy.


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> I think you mean eaves. Hence "eavesthrough."
> 
> I guess consistency would be too exhausting.


I've never even heard of eavesthrough!

(Eaves and soffits aren't the same!)


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> I've never even heard of eavesthrough!


So it's another Finnish depravity?


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> So it's another Finnish depravity?


Yeah, I think it involves elves.


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> (Eaves and soffits aren't the same!)


From Wiki:

_In popular use, *soffit* most often refers to the material forming a ceiling from the top of an exterior house wall to the outer edge of the roof, i.e., bridging the gap between a home's siding and the roofline, *otherwise known as the eaves*. _

In the interest of doing justice to the thread title, how are (exterior) soffits distinguished from eaves?


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Yeah, I think it involves elves.


Well at least they are Tolkienesque attractive elves. It's a lot better than what you do with Christmas elves in Britain. (Though to be fair it's we Finns who sell them to you...)


----------



## Dr Johnson

That's a complete slur! 

I have never done anything unsavoury to a Christmas elf, Finnish or otherwise.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Balthazar said:


> Skip : Dumpster :: Eavesthrough : Gutter
> 
> Separated by a common language indeed. Though I readily concede that "eavesthrough" sounds a good bit more elegant than "gutter."


'Police arrested him after finding him drunk in the eavesthrough' doesn't sound squalid enough, though...

Have to admit, I'd never heard eavesthrough until you said it


----------



## Balthazar

^ "Drunk in the eavesthrough" sounds like a rather pleasant way to spend an afternoon. I imagine birds chirping and maybe a babbling brook in the background. But I think we've determined that "eavesthrough" is yet another Finnish anomaly.

Meanwhile, here is a bar of soap:


----------



## GreenMamba

Half a bar of soap, which is either twice as boring or twice as interesting.


----------



## Dedalus

GreenMamba said:


> Half a bar of soap, which is either twice as boring or twice as interesting.
> 
> View attachment 75620


Who puts soap on a dinner plate?


----------



## GreenMamba

Dedalus said:


> Who puts soap on a dinner plate?


I don't know, I lifted the pocture from online. Probably a photographical choice.


----------



## Blancrocher

A block of mild cheddar cheese.


----------



## Art Rock

Texture [cracks] by Hennie Schaper, on Flickr

Probably the most boring picture I have put on-line, but it was meant to be used as a texture for other shots.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75626
> 
> 
> A block of mild cheddar cheese.


Good choice - mild cheddar is probably the most boring cheese in the world.


----------



## Morimur

A beautiful Toronto Apartment block.


----------



## Balthazar

We Americans have something to teach the rest of the world about boring "cheese" (or "cheese food").

Individually wrapped Kraft singles:


----------



## TxllxT

In Dutch 'boring' reminds one of dentist agonies ("boor"= drill)


----------



## Morimur

Oh Canada!


----------



## Blancrocher

Balthazar said:


> We Americans have something to teach the rest of the world about boring "cheese" (or "cheese food").
> 
> Individually wrapped Kraft singles:


I'm sorry, Balthazar, but that's not boring--it's an outrage!!


----------



## Morimur

Toronto in Winter..


----------



## elgar's ghost

Balthazar said:


> We Americans have something to teach the rest of the world about boring "cheese" (or "cheese food").
> 
> Individually wrapped Kraft singles:


I assume these are used primarily to add a bit of melted yellow rubber to a burger - and yes, it's a VERY boring picture. Well done!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Quite an interesting label. By contrast to the cheese at any rate.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Morimur said:


> Toronto in Winter..


I'm sorry, but there is no way this is a boring picture (compared to some of the very boring pics already offered).


----------



## Dim7

Some of these pictures are boring as "boring pictures". Maybe we need another thread for that....


----------



## Dedalus

Famous painting but... Still pretty boring.


----------



## elgar's ghost

GreenMamba said:


> Tire rim and a piece of rock.
> 
> View attachment 75561
> 
> 
> View attachment 75562


A piece of rock with THE Sandy Koufax's name on it ceases to be just any piece of rock, surely? You get a prize for the tyre rim, though. :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian

Boring music:









Negative points to anyone who actually recognizes this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> Boring music:
> 
> View attachment 75640
> 
> 
> Negative points to anyone who actually recognizes this.


Is that John Williams?

I had a lovely overcast day again today.


----------



## Mahlerian

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Is that John Williams?
> 
> I had a lovely overcast day again today.


No. It's worse than you seem to be able to imagine.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Mahlerian said:


> No. It's worse than you seem to be able to imagine.


I don't imagine horrible things. :devil:

Unless this is a piano transcription of a pop song, which I wouldn't know which.


----------



## Blancrocher

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't imagine horrible things. :devil:
> 
> Unless this is a piano transcription of a pop song, which I wouldn't know which.


I won't indulge in i_nane s_peculations.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't imagine horrible things. :devil:
> 
> Unless this is a piano *transcription of a pop song,* which I wouldn't know which.


A "pop song"?

Who would foist such horrors on us here??


----------



## Dim7

It seems that boring pictures are more interesting than traveling.


----------



## GreenMamba

Boring opening line.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I won't indulge in i_nane s_peculations.


Oh, that's a bit rich! Ard ent fan of his, are you?

Here's another boring picture:


----------



## Mahlerian

Blancrocher said:


> I won't indulge in i_nane s_peculations.





TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, that's a bit rich! Ard ent fan of his, are you?


Still wrong, but getting closer.


----------



## trazom

Mahlerian said:


> Boring music:
> 
> View attachment 75640
> 
> 
> Negative points to anyone who actually recognizes this.


Looks repetitive, simple, in a lyrical major key with lots of grace notes to give it extra layers of cheesy sentimentality. Could it be River Flows In You by Yiruma!?

What did you mean in that last part in white text? Do I win infraction points?


----------



## Blancrocher

A Volkswagen...just not a big deal, in my opinion.


----------



## KenOC

An inspiring urban view from half a century ago.


----------



## Dim7

trazom said:


> Looks repetitive, simple, in a lyrical major key with lots of grace notes to give it extra layers of cheesy sentimentality. Could it be River Flows In You by Yiruma!?
> 
> What did you mean in that last part in white text? Do I win infraction points?


I don't mind simple major key music with lots of grace notes, and as I listened to the piece at first I thought "Not particularly bad for the light music it is obviously supposed to be." But then it was just the same thing over and over again..... "This is it??"


----------



## musicrom

French defense, exchange variation? I usually play French, so this position sometimes happens. Sure, not especially interesting, but it's fun to annoy your opponent by basically copying their move for the next 10 moves without thinking at all.


----------



## Dim7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oh, that's a bit rich! Ard ent fan of his, are you?
> 
> Here's another boring picture:


Way too cool picture for this thread.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Way too cool picture for this thread.


Yeah, but it's a (tunnel) boring machine


----------



## Dim7

A reminder that members are not allowed to call picturers posted by other members interesting. If you think a picture is interesting, do not post about it - report it to the moderators. Some posts have been watered down.


----------



## KenOC

Boring, Oregon.










And nearby Dull.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> A reminder that members are not allowed to call picturers posted by other members interesting. If you think a picture is interesting, do not post about it - report it to the moderators. Some posts have been watered down.


I've taken your advice and have promptly reported two posts which cause offence because of how interesting they are.


----------



## joen_cph

*Dull persons*:

Dull Bruckner portraits

(no.4 is perhaps somewhat debatable though):


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Dim7

That goes to the "Creepy pictures to darken your night" thread, KenOC.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

joen_cph said:


> *Dull persons*:
> 
> Dull Bruckner portraits
> 
> (no.4 is perhaps somewhat debatable though):
> 
> View attachment 75649
> 
> 
> View attachment 75650
> 
> 
> View attachment 75651
> 
> 
> View attachment 75648


What are you implying about Bruckner..............


----------



## joen_cph

Of course, Bruckner´s music isn´t in the Dullness League at all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dedalus said:


> View attachment 75586
> 
> 
> Driving through Kansas


Looks like an album cover for a 90s alt-country band.


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## GreenMamba

musicrom said:


> French defense, exchange variation? I usually play French, so this position sometimes happens. Sure, not especially interesting, but it's fun to annoy your opponent by basically copying their move for the next 10 moves without thinking at all.


I don't really have a problem with the Exchange Variation. In fact, I dislike opening snobbery on the part of hack players (including myself). If you're a Master, then fine, you can complain about something being drawish or played out. But for most of us, you never know how the game might go out of any opening.


----------



## Ingélou

May Street, Durham City, winter in the early 1980s. 
(Living there was less grey than it looks!  )


----------



## Dim7

Does anyone actually use the word gray to mean "to cause to become gray"? That meaning is in wiktionary, but maybe it's like "eavesthrough"...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Balthazar said:


> We Americans have something to teach the rest of the world about boring "cheese" (or "cheese food").
> 
> Individually wrapped Kraft singles:


the word 'crime' springs to mind


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75643
> 
> 
> A Volkswagen...just not a big deal, in my opinion.


if its a diesel, its a crime too


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> if its a diesel, its a crime too


Hi, I'm TurnaboutVox, and I'm new to Volkswagens Anonymous. I confess I bought a VW in the New Year sales...and it's grey too, but I swear I didn't go for the diesel option...


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Hi, I'm TurnaboutVox, and I'm new to Volkswagens Anonymous. I confess I bought a VW in the New Year sales...and it's grey too, *but I swear I didn't go for the diesel option..*.


:lol:...........................................................


----------



## Balthazar

Blancrocher said:


> I'm sorry, Balthazar, but that's not boring--it's an outrage!!





Headphone Hermit said:


> the word 'crime' springs to mind


Perhaps cheese in a can would be more to your liking?

Modern technology can improve anything!


----------



## Dim7

Really should go the Repulsive pictures thread but:


----------



## Badinerie

^^^^ What is it?


----------



## SeptimalTritone




----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Really should go the Repulsive pictures thread but:





Badinerie said:


> ^^^^ What is it?












A molecule of Buckminsterfullerene of course. That's neither boring nor repulsive, Dim7!


----------



## Dim7

You are so naive and innocent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dim7 said:


> Really should go the Repulsive pictures thread but:


Sorry - I can't have that. This is the Adidas Telstar, the most beautiful-looking football ever made. Its ingenious truncated icosahedron look remains a design classic.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Balthazar said:


> Perhaps cheese in a can would be more to your liking?
> 
> Modern technology can improve anything!


you do well to hide your face in shame for posting this aberration and abomination


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Blancrocher

the common cold


----------



## SeptimalTritone

^ How dare you. Sine waves in differential equations are like the fundamental vibrations of God.


----------



## Dr Johnson

SeptimalTritone said:


> ^ How dare you. Sine waves in differential equations are like the fundamental vibrations of God.


You mean _sinus_ waves surely? (look at the post above yours)


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Dim7

A potato.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Looks like quite a nice potato.

I wonder if you are being hasty in damning it as "boring"?


----------



## Blancrocher

To make this picture more boring, I spent hours painstakingly editing out the nude volleyball game that was going on.


----------



## Balthazar

A selection of rubber grommets.


----------



## GreenMamba

Some of those grommets are interesting.


----------



## clavichorder

Balthazar said:


> Perhaps cheese in a can would be more to your liking?
> 
> Modern technology can improve anything!


I joked once that Cheezewiz can also be used to mend household objects and repair cracks in pavement.


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Dr Johnson

KenOC said:


>


I think this is disturbing rather than boring.


----------



## Dim7

My favorites so far (not counting anything posted by me):


A grey file cabinet

A bucket of wallpaper paste

Some brutalist architecture (the first one only, the second one is way too interesting)

Rubber traffic cones

Policy implementation of WFD

U.S. Corporation Income Tax Return

Individually wrapped Kraft singles

And that rubber grommets thing above.


----------



## Guest

You can have a lot of fun with some rubber grommets. 

So I've heard anyway.


----------



## Dr Johnson

For those who may not remember this supremely dull looking thing.


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> For those who may not remember this supremely dull looking thing.


I lived about 800 yards away at the time and it drew large crowds. To my surprise I loved it.

It's influence lives on . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_(sculpture)

Fascinating

D/Qd! Try again.


----------



## Blancrocher

Just a dead leaf ... nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> I lived about 800 yards away at the time and it drew large crowds. To my surprise I loved it.
> 
> It's influence lives on . https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_(sculpture)
> 
> Fascinating
> 
> D/Qd! Try again.


Sir, we must beg to differ.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75775
> 
> 
> Just a dead leaf ... nothing to see here, folks.


It looks like it's smiling - hmm...slightly interesting.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Figleaf

Some images from the town of Gray in France:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75775
> 
> 
> Just a dead leaf ... nothing to see here, folks.


Look closer, sir! Look closer! it looks like an insect - either an insect carrying a leaf or an insect that looks like a leaf - it IS interesting


----------



## Blancrocher

Mycoplasma genitalium, arguably the simplest and least interesting living organism in the world.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75822
> 
> 
> Mycoplasma genitalium, arguably the simplest and least interesting living organism in the world.


But that makes them special, and therefore interesting.


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> But that makes them special, and therefore interesting.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_number_paradox


Hence, all bacteria are interesting.


----------



## KenOC

Dim7's mention of paradoxes sent me fleeing to Wiki. Here's the "potato paradox."

You have 100 lbs of potatoes, which are 99 percent water by weight. You let them dehydrate until they're 98 percent water. How much do they weigh now?

The answer may be surprising.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

50 lbs what's so surprising about that?


----------



## Blancrocher

Nothing interesting or at all controversial here ... just a half-full glass of water.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

There must be 1lb that isn't water, so they weigh 50lbs at the end?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75852
> 
> 
> Nothing interesting or at all controversial here ... just a half-full glass of water.


But the glass is wider at the top, so it must be less than half-full.


----------



## Blancrocher

MoonlightSonata said:


> But the glass is wider at the top, so it must be less than half-full.


I believe the bottom of the glass has a meniscus.


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> I believe the bottom of the glass has a meniscus.


I would have thought the dishwasher would get rid of that.


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> Here's a typical alley in my town


I've seen that photo before. It's in my dictionary adjacent to the word "bleakness".


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> I've seen that photo before. It's in my dictionary adjacent to the word "bleakness".


Clearly, you have never been to Lancashire


----------



## Dedalus

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 75852
> 
> 
> Nothing interesting or at all controversial here ... just a half-full glass of water.


Technically the glass is partly filled with water and partly filled with air, making it completely full of something... Unless you have a vacuum chamber, or you're in space using centrifugal force to spin the water around (because there's no gravity to keep it in) or you're on a mass large enough to have gravity but has absolutely no atmosphere, it's very difficult to actually have a glass half full of water and completely half empty.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dedalus said:


> Technically the glass is partly filled with water and partly filled with air, making it completely full of something... Unless you have a vacuum chamber, or you're in space using centrifugal force to spin the water around (because there's no gravity to keep it in) or you're on a mass large enough to have gravity but has absolutely no atmosphere, it's very difficult to actually have a glass half full of water and completely half empty.


Perhaps Blancrocher meant "a glass half-full of water", which is correct - or almost correct; I think that the glass is wider at the top.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Clearly, you have never been to Lancashire
> 
> View attachment 75900


Do you know your way to San José?


----------



## Blancrocher

split hairs (to bore Dedalus and MoonlightSonata, in particular).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> Do you know your way to San José?


The road to Wigan pier, more like...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bit like the Rolling Stones, this - starts great and then descends into self-parody. I'm just as guilty with some of my offerings. Come on, people - raise the bar!


----------



## Balthazar

Random Hanon exercise (with inspirational preface).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Pachelbel's Canon cello part:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## Headphone Hermit

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


Tut! Poor effort (hahahah!) .... I wonder what type of apple that is - it looks a bit like a Red Windsor. I wonder - is the person a male or female. That's a very interesting 'g' in 'twilight' - and the 'w' is interesting too ... and the 'l'- yes, that's interesting - I wonder how that relates to the book etc etc etc


----------



## Dim7

Headphone Hermit - as the thread creator, I will now formally appoint you as the official Boredom Threshold Judge of this thread.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dim7 said:


> Headphone Hermit - as the thread creator, I will now formally appoint you as the official Boredom Threshold Judge of this thread.


sorry - I lack sufficient interest in the task :lol:


----------



## Dim7

Actions speak louder than words!


----------



## Blancrocher

A grey box of facial tissues.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

A boring grey statue.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Fifty Shades of Grey by E L James


----------



## Dr Johnson

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 76049
> 
> A boring grey statue.


This looks scary rather than boring.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

A Weeping Angel from Dr. Who, isn't it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> A Weeping Angel from Dr. Who, isn't it?


Looks like it to me.


----------



## GreenMamba

Airport in Mason City, Iowa. Could be any aiprort, which is the point.


----------



## Dim7

Dim7 said:


> Does anyone actually use the word gray to mean "to cause to become gray"? That meaning is in wiktionary, but maybe it's like "eavesthrough"...


I repeat this question.


----------



## Dr Johnson

This picture is dull enough anyway (unless, perhaps, you are a seagull) but the white (slightly more than) semi-circle at which the red arrow is pointing is a piece of "sculpture" for which the council tax payers of Torquay paid a six figure sum.


----------



## Vaneyes

*These municipal art scams are a wide-spreading disease*. Kickbacks?

The monies should be going to legitimate arts organizations, on a rotating basis if you will, so many feel the benefit.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> Airport in Mason City, Iowa. Could be any aiprort, which is the point.


I do like the green, GreenMamba.


----------



## Balthazar

GreenMamba said:


> Airport in Mason City, Iowa. Could be any aiprort, which is the point.


I'm afraid that the fact that the airport is eerily devoid of people renders this photograph unacceptably interesting.


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> I repeat this question.


Yes, the word gray is used in that sense. Often with respect to hair.


----------



## Dim7

Yeah I know that usage, to gray as in "to become gray". But as a transitive verb, to cause to become gray?

or was that what you meant?


----------



## Balthazar

"When Balthazar enters a room, he tends to gray the mood."

This usage is certainly more rare, but not unknown.


----------



## Chopiniana93

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey by E L James


This looks funny than boring IMHO, someone could think about the book and the stoy and sees *the shades*!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ maybe some of us would prefer the picture to the book - hahaha!


----------



## Chopiniana93

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ maybe some of us would prefer the picture to the book - hahaha!


Of course, I would prefer the picture to the book too!


----------



## aleazk

An empty box:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The most boring song in the world in a boring looking edition.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> View attachment 76049
> 
> A boring grey statue.


Oh **** now I can't close my eyes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dr Johnson said:


> This picture is dull enough anyway (unless, perhaps, you are a seagull) but the white (slightly more than) semi-circle at which the red arrow is pointing is a piece of "sculpture" for which the council tax payers of Torquay paid a six figure sum.


I'm sure Mr. Fawlty will love to hear about the new local attraction....so long as it attracts the right kind of people of course.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The most boring song in the world in a boring looking edition.


I rather like this *hymn*, actually - once in a while, not too often .... I can't be the only one here to like it, surely?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Headphone Hermit said:


> I rather like this *hymn*, actually - once in a while, not too often .... I can't be the only one here to like it, surely?


I wouldn't be surprised if there are other poms who enjoy singing Parry's 'hymn'

by 'hymn' I mean 'pile of horse excreta'


----------



## Dr Johnson

Headphone Hermit said:


> I rather like this *hymn*, actually - once in a while, not too often .... I can't be the only one here to like it, surely?


I like it.

And I don't like people who don't. :devil:


----------



## Dim7

Space Method FTW


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Space Method FTW


Is there supposed to be a boring picture under the words?

If so, I can't see it.


----------



## Dim7

My new avatar is the boring picture.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dr Johnson said:


> I like it.


You're a pommy *******


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're a pommy [email protected]


Avoiding censor


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ I don't find this (or post #214) to be at all amusing - even if you intended it to be a joke


----------



## Wood

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ I don't find this (or post #214) to be at all amusing - even if you intended it to be a joke


I do..........................


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think that, in post 285, the young gentleman was just indulging the good humoured but abrasive style of joshing that is practiced "down under", as illustrated in this short film about Australian cultural _mores_:


----------



## Wood

Dr Johnson said:


> I think that, in post 285, the young gentleman was just indulging the good humoured but abrasive style of joshing that is practiced "down under", as illustrated in this short film about Australian cultural _mores_:


I'd imagine that logical positivism hasn't been mentioned on the BBC for a very long time....


----------



## Figleaf

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are other poms who enjoy singing Parry's 'hymn'


I believe it was the eminent pommie [email protected]$tard Gerald Moore who wrote that he never thought highly of Parry's music until he heard John McCormack sing 'Jerusalem'. CoAG, you owe it to yourself to have a listen!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jerusalem/dp/B005JT1G6Y


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dr Johnson said:


> I think that, in post 285, the young gentleman was just indulging the good humoured but abrasive style of joshing that is practiced "down under", as illustrated in this short film about Australian cultural _mores_:


And also paying respect to the British culture which paints Australians in this way.


----------



## Rhombic

onetwothreefourfivesixseven


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Non-purebred cat.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

That would be a really boring picture if you could airbrush the cat out. I think the cat's interesting - it looks a bit of a bruiser especially with that dodgy-looking left ear.


----------



## elgar's ghost

In the meantime, here are some breeze blocks and slates...


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

The grass behind makes this pic veer towards interesting.


----------



## Dim7

Since when grass is interesting?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Since when grass is interesting?












There's no answer to that!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dr Johnson said:


> ^^
> 
> The grass behind makes this pic veer towards interesting.


Oooh...that's harsh, sir - I think the (unkempt) grass background helps to draw attention to and thus enhance the banality of the building materials, which are even stacked onto a manky old pallet.

Your turn!


----------



## Dr Johnson

elgars ghost said:


> Oooh...that's harsh, sir - I think the (unkempt) grass background helps to draw attention to and thus enhance the banality of the building materials, which are even stacked onto a manky old pallet.
> 
> Your turn!


I think the green colour makes the pic close to interesting.










Now, isn't that duller?


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I'd have done that if I knew how. :lol:


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

Puddles.


----------



## Dim7

A black and white photo of some average looking boring dude.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77211
> 
> 
> A black and white photo of some average looking boring dude.


He reminds me of someone.

A young Donald Sutherland?


----------



## Dim7

He's so average that he doesn't even resemble anyone in particular.


----------



## Dr Johnson

He might be anyone.


----------



## joen_cph

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77211
> 
> 
> A black and white photo of some average looking boring dude.


I think an "emblematic" part of the picture has been manipulated ... Just a guess.


----------



## Dim7

A boring brown uniform.


----------



## joen_cph

.............................. deleted. Boredom took over.


----------



## KenOC

An electric meter. San Angelo, TX, 1966.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77211
> 
> 
> A black and white photo of some average looking boring dude.


I found a picture of him with a mustache. I think he's a Charlie Chaplin impersonator.










EDIT:


Dim7 said:


> View attachment 77212
> 
> 
> A boring brown uniform.


Nuh-uh! The red arm-band makes it interesting!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Bella Swan has a very boring face.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ I could tolerate looking at such a face for rather a long time without finding it 'boring'


----------



## Dim7

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Bella Swan has a very boring face.


You have confused bored(-looking) with boring. Lots of Chinese/Japanese do this - they say, "I'm boring!" when they mean "I'm bored."

I think there are some studies that show that people that are considered good-looking have extremely "average" facial features - and since average is basically "boring", that means that people like boring looking people.


----------



## Dim7

A wombat eating grass for 3 minutes.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Amethyst is wayyy more interesting when it's presented uncut and still in the rock. This just makes it look like some kind of generic plastic sequin. Unless the cut gemstone is presented really, really well, of course.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Generic boat


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> A wombat eating grass for 3 minutes.


A tour de force!

I want a wombat now.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dim7 said:


> You have confused bored(-looking) with boring. Lots of Chinese/Japanese do this - they say, "I'm boring!" when they mean "I'm bored."
> 
> I think there are some studies that show that people that are considered good-looking have extremely "average" facial features - and since average is basically "boring", that means that people like boring looking people.


Interesting post

I don't think she looks either 'bored' or 'boring'


----------



## Blancrocher

A grey t-shirt.









For those in cold climates, a grey sweatshirt to put over it.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> A tour de force!
> 
> I want a wombat now.


A youtube comment on the video (slightly edited to get past the censor):

"A perfect ballance of badassery, fluffyness and not giving *****."


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> A youtube comment on the video (slightly edited to get past the censor):
> 
> "A perfect ballance of badassery, fluffyness and not giving *****."


A masterly summing up.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The most boring song in the world in a boring looking edition.


Boring? You never heard it done by Emerson Lake and Palmer.


----------



## GreenMamba

A boring picture of Niels Bohr


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

GreenMamba said:


> A boring picture of Niels Bohr


He looks afraid.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

A picture of a link to this page.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

A boring picture of absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Blancrocher

A boring color + a balanced scale + a ubiquitous bank


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Abraham Lincoln said:


> A boring picture of absolutely nothing at all.


You spoilt it by telling us what it was :devil:


----------



## Dim7

No notifications.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

WOW NICE








A PARALLELOGRAM


----------



## tortkis

Dim7 said:


> You have confused bored(-looking) with boring. Lots of Chinese/Japanese do this - they say, "I'm boring!" when they mean "I'm bored."
> 
> I think there are some studies that show that people that are considered good-looking have extremely "average" facial features - and since average is basically "boring", that means that people like boring looking people.


I think that is because, if all the face features are averaged, every part of the face looks balanced. Are these averaged faces good-looking, or boring?


----------



## aleazk

GreenMamba said:


> A boring picture of Niels Bohr












From The Simpsons.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Shouldn't it say "Bohr-ing" rather than "boring"?


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Wood

A grey boring machine.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Abraham Lincoln said:


>


For some reason, your boring picture won't load which makes it even more boring.


----------



## joen_cph

(deleted)...........................................


----------



## SixFootScowl

joen_cph said:


> (deleted)...........................................


Hey, that is a pretty boring post!


----------



## Figleaf

Hard sums.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Chart of permitted haircuts for men in North Korea:


----------



## aimee




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## DiesIraeCX

Here are some tiles being caulked.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> Chart of permitted haircuts for men in North Korea:


I'm surprised they permit the number 14. Looks pretty wild and decandent to me.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> I'm surprised they permit the number 14. Looks pretty wild and decandent to me.


I expect it's so the regime can say that they are not out of touch with pop culture: "We are fab and groovy! We love Cliff Richard, Tommy Steele, Alma Cogan! Hep cats, yeah!"

I expect.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Richannes Wrahms said:


> View attachment 77328


Yo dawg
I heard you like attachments....


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Richannes Wrahms

An Aspidistra.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

DiesIraeCX said:


> Here are some tiles being caulked.


that's interesting - in English the verb is 'grouting', I think


----------



## TurnaboutVox




----------



## GreenMamba

A selection of Amway home products:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ over here, we have Betterware - produces all that lot and more .... including what Mrs H thought would be a good idea to buy me for a Christmas present last year


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


>


dull, boring and unpleasant to spend your time applying. A most tedious choice, sir!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Another Betterware best-seller









Guess who is spending the night in a small hotel near Stockport and avoiding answering work emails :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I just watched that for way longer than I should have.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

=D


----------



## Cosmos

hpowders said:


> I've seen that photo before. It's in my dictionary adjacent to the word "bleakness".


I was just thinking about this comment as I walked down the street on my way back to my apartment:









Typical late November afternoon


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

The only interesting thing about this president is his name. Thus, I shall not name him.


----------



## GreenMamba

Fillmore was a strong anti-Masonist. He dispatched Matthew Perry to Japan, warned Nappy III away from Hawaii, and rejected the entreaties of Kossuth to support Hubgarian dependence. He supported MacClellan in '64 and faced an angry mob when he failed to adequately shroud his house in black after Lincoln died. 

I say, interesting.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


I like the flowers. (leaves? It looks like a bouganvillea or however you spell it)


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


The architecture is indeed boring to the point of inducing clinical depression but Abe has a point about the flarze. And there's a convertible. Jaunty or what?:lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Drat. I had indeed intended to show the boring architecture and the hideously boring dual carriageway which for some reason the photographer chose to 'foreground', but failed to anticipate that the cars and the flowers might provide an interesting detail.

I have failed you all, comrades, and will redouble my efforts at sincere self-criticism.


----------



## Jos

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


Are you sure that isn't a photograph of Eindhoven ? About as interesting......


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


Yes, there is - something that looks suspiciously like a Triumph Herald/Vitesse convertible.

Birmingham is interesting - if you don't believe me, then just ask Tele Savalas...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Oooo, I like the 7 lane road with no central barrier! That must have been an effective way of reducing the population of the West Midlands. Don't tell me the central red lane was bi-directional?

Actually I know Birmingham is interesting - I used to walk about it quite a lot in the 90s. My tongue was in my cheek. But the post-war redevelopment was not impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

TurnaboutVox said:


> Oooo, I like the 7 lane road with no central barrier! That must have been an effective way of reducing the population of the West Midlands. Don't tell me the central red lane was bi-directional?
> 
> Actually I know Birmingham is interesting - I used to walk about it quite a lot in the 90s. My tongue was in my cheek. But the post-war redevelopment was not impressive.


As was mine - firmly heh heh. Coincidentally, me and a mate were supposed to go there today for a few beers and a look around the German Market but he's done his back in so we cried off. :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


is that a convertible Austin Cambridge on the left? Or is it a Morris Oxford? I didn't know either model was available in that configuration.
Fascinating stuff, really!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Headphone Hermit said:


> is that a convertible Austin Cambridge on the left? Or is it a Morris Oxford? I didn't know either model was available in that configuration.
> Fascinating stuff, really!


I admit it certainly DOES like a 60s Oxford or Cambridge but I can't recall seeing a convertible version either.

I'm sorry, but this is all getting FAR too interesting...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Perhaps it was a one-off made especially for this promo pic of swinging Brum in the 70s.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> Are you sure that isn't a photograph of Eindhoven ? About as interesting......





elgars ghost said:


> Yes, there is - something that looks suspiciously like a Triumph Herald/Vitesse convertible.
> 
> Birmingham is interesting - if you don't believe me, then just ask Tele Savalas...





Headphone Hermit said:


> is that a convertible Austin Cambridge on the left? Or is it a Morris Oxford? I didn't know either model was available in that configuration.
> Fascinating stuff, really!





elgars ghost said:


> I admit it certainly DOES like a 60s Oxford or Cambridge but I can't recall seeing a convertible version either.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is all getting FAR too interesting...


Dear Forum Friends,

As easily the most quoted 'boring picture' on this thread, which several of you have been kind enough to label 'interesting' or even...(horror!) 'fascinating', I have clearly let you all down, let the entire forum down, but most of all I have let myself down, and the only course open to me now is to consult Dim7 on the correct procedure to carry out the ritual Seppuku.

On a lighter note, I think that is a Triumph Vitesse Mk II Convertible, judging by its similarity to my grandfather's Triumph Herald

Farewell

T-Vox


----------



## Dim7

TurnaboutVox said:


> the only course open to me now is to consult Dim7 on the correct procedure to carry out the ritual Seppuku.


It used to be easier in ye olden days, but Yukio Mishima has raised standards. Nowadays you have to do a failed coup d'état ‎attempt in the name of restoring the power of the monarchy and rant against modern individualism/hedonism before you proceed to do the actual seppuku.

BTW I get very nice dreamy nostalgia vibes from that picture, TV, even though I have never been to Birmingham, definitely not in the 70s.


----------



## Dim7

A boring melody.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Dim7 said:


> A boring melody.
> 
> View attachment 78038


Lucky thing you cut it off right there.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

My profile picture sans Doge text.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

......................


----------



## Dim7

A bundle of sticks.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

I think they are rather exciting.


----------



## Dim7

Fascinating even?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Touché! .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Google homepage


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Birmingham in the 1970s. Nothing to see here...


It is not just fascinating to identify the convertible (clearly a Triumph), but what about the motorcycle? I'm thinking maybe its a BSA single, a C15 or something of that ilk. There is no smoke trail, so probably not a Bantam.

Are you sure the pic is from the 70s? My money would be on the 60s, judging by the vehicles and the fact that the country was far too depressed for local councils to be growing flowers in the central reservations in the 70s.

Now that much of the minimalist architecture from the 50s and 60s has been torn down, it is starting to look quite good. Not here though. Those buildings are thoroughly boring.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Wood said:


> Are you sure the pic is from the 70s? My money would be on the 60s


this is proving to be a most interesting picture!

Well, Wood - it does come from a site talking about the 60s http://www.retrowow.co.uk/retro_britain/town_centres/birmingham_60s.html so you could be right, but the convertible seems to have a number plate ending in 'M' - which might suggest it was registered in 1973-74, yet production of the Herald stopped in 1971. Maybe it was 'H' registered?

Maybe I should be paying more attention to Barber's Piano Concerto, but quite frankly, I find this photo more interesting (ducks for cover!)


----------



## Wood

Headphone Hermit said:


> this is proving to be a most interesting picture!
> 
> Well, Wood - it does come from a site talking about the 60s http://www.retrowow.co.uk/retro_britain/town_centres/birmingham_60s.html so you could be right, but the convertible seems to have a number plate ending in 'M' - which might suggest it was registered in 1973-74, yet production of the Herald stopped in 1971. Maybe it was 'H' registered?
> 
> Maybe I should be paying more attention to Barber's Piano Concerto, but quite frankly, I find this photo more interesting (ducks for cover!)


Interesting thoughts HH.

The reg plate is extremely blurred, but it looks like there may be three numbers followed by three letters. If I'm right, then the car must have been manufactured in 1962, because after that the reg plates had three letters, then three numbers, then finally the single letter you are referring to. As the Vitesse Convertible was first built in 1962, and the 7 character number plates came out in 1963, we can therefore have some confidence of it being a 1962 model.

This conclusion is supported by the fact that the first model had the greater number of sales. On the other hand, TVox identified it as a MkII, which came out later on. I'd be surprised if we could know for sure whether it was a MkI or MkII without seeing its front grille.

Perhaps we'll never know.

I'm trying to watch Bunuel's El Gran Calavera, but this is indeed very interesting, thank you Mr Vox.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> [...] On the other hand, TVox identified it as a MkII, which came out later on. I'd be surprised if we could know for sure whether it was a MkI or MkII without seeing its front grille.
> 
> Perhaps we'll never know.


Blowing a slightly bigger version of the picture up, the last three characters may be DCH and so the first three would be numbers. This format was used from the late 50s to 1962, which is plausible for a car in this picture. As Wood says, that would make it a Vitesse Mark I. So, guilty as charged M'lud.



Wood said:


> I'm trying to watch Bunuel's El Gran Calavera, but this is indeed very interesting, thank you Mr Vox.


Glad to be of service 



Wood said:


> On the other hand, TVox identified it as a MkII, which came out later on. I'd be surprised if we could know for sure whether it was a MkI or MkII without seeing its front grille.


He couldn't, he was just guessing, as usual!


----------



## Wood

As Morris Oxfords were mentioned up thread, and the 1950s models happen to be my dream car, here is a picture of one:










Note the beautiful chrome and the trafficators between the doors. As a boy, in our somewhat dilapidated old Oxfords. it was my job to lean out the window and tap the trafficator to release it if it became stuck as we were approaching a turning. They had lovely leather seats too. I can imagine the bank managers of the fifties swanning aboot in them, and really thinking that they'd 'arrived'.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^^^Very nice, but far too interesting for this thread, Wood!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Presumably it probably ended up at somewhere like this...


----------



## Wood

So long as those mongrels on Top Gear didn't get hold of it.

That picture is beautiful EG. This thread has got out of control.:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, maybe a monochrome picture would have been more in keeping with the original spirit of the thread. And it's from Malta, whereas it should be located on some reclaimed marshland in Darkest Essex.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Not boring! There's a 1958 Austin A40 Farina atop that pile, a Renault 4, a Ford Anglia and an Austin 1100 below. I wonder what the coupé on the extreme right is?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> I wonder what the coupé on the extreme right is?


It's not a Fiat Dino is it?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

elgars ghost said:


> . And it's from Malta ........


You've spoilt it! We could have had hours of fun speculating over that

Go and stand in the corner and just think about your transgressions!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sorry HH...


----------



## Blancrocher

some ceiling tiles


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Mahlerian

A machine translation of the Japanese Wikipedia page on machine translation.


----------



## Dim7

A Chinese character, meaning "one".


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Amazing, fascinating, that boy looks as if he_ is _interested :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Vaneyes said:


>


Inb4 4'33" jokes


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


>


This gray, boring picture of boring has certainly grayed my day.


----------



## GreenMamba

Ladies and gentlemen, the Rotary Club of Athens, GA.


----------



## Pugg

​Frighting, very, very frightening


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Pugg said:


> Frightening, very, very frightening


I thought there was a different thread called something like "scary pictures to keep you awake at night"?


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

A picture of this post before I added a picture of this post to this post.


----------



## Pugg

Headphone Hermit said:


> I thought there was a different thread called something like "scary pictures to keep you awake at night"?


We could open a thread like that


----------



## clavichorder

It's early in the morning, but I have the right attitude!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just look at those beautiful cylinder bores! If you find this boring you are not a gearhead. I am a gearhead and love this type of stuff.


----------



## clavichorder

That machine looks intricate, cool, and effective.


----------



## GreenMamba

It also seems to levitate.


----------



## SixFootScowl

GreenMamba said:


> It also seems to levitate.


Must be these new lightweight engine casting materials.


----------



## clavichorder

GreenMamba said:


> It also seems to levitate.


I gotta rat on him: he changed the original picture!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Cylinders, but actually not boring at all.


----------



## aleazk

A gray plastic bag:


----------



## clavichorder

This is the first meme I've ever created(using those programs that are easy for the computer illiterate)


----------



## Dim7

TurnaboutVox said:


> Cylinders, but actually not boring at all.


If it was just a picture of the shelf, it would be perfect.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> If it was just a picture of the shelf, it would be perfect.


----------



## Dim7

....................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Petrol (Gas) station, Shelf, West Yorkshire


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Petrol (Gas) station, Shelf, West Yorkshire


It's a riot of colour!


----------



## clavichorder

Dr Johnson said:


> It's a riot of colour!


I can vibe with it's conceptual grey.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Pugg

Dim7 said:


>


Most boring indeed :lol:


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dr Johnson

Some grey felt.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Rosie

Dim7 said:


>


Lol, what is dat???


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Rosie said:


> Lol, what is dat???


Dim7 has stumbled - Rosie has shown *interest* in what he proposed to be a boring picture :lol:


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7




----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


>


Actually, I find it quite interesting. A lot going on. Letters from an alphabet, an analog measuring device, various grades of reinforced paper product. The relationships between each of these items forms a cohesive whole that draws in the viewer's eye and keeps them interested but not stagnant. One cannot leave the picture easily with all these elements vying for our attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Florestan said:


> Actually, I find it quite interesting. A lot going on. Letters from an alphabet, an analog measuring device, various grades of reinforced paper product. The relationships between each of these items forms a cohesive whole that draws in the viewer's eye and keeps them interested but not stagnant. One cannot leave the picture easily with all these elements vying for our attention.


Thank you, Andrew Graham-Dixon :lol:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Fair and square.


----------



## Dim7

I hope this thread will eventually surprass the beautiful pictures thread.


----------



## Dim7

Boring flag of a boring country:


----------



## Dim7




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dim7 said:


> Boring flag of a boring country:


One of my favourite flags - I've always found the Finland flag _very interesting_, not just because the cross here is off-centre like those on other Scandinavian flags (unless the flag was originally supposed to be rotated clockwise by 90 degrees to give a hanging banner effect) but also because the cross itself is of wider dimensions to those shown on the flags of Denmark and Sweden.

















And then it becomes _more exciting still_ when comparing it to those countries such as Norway and the Faroe Islands who have a two-coloured off-centre cross on their flags...

















I could elaborate on this if required. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wood-Boring Beetles, courtesy of University of Missouri page on wood boring beetles:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Florestan said:


> Wood-Boring Beetles, courtesy of University of Missouri page on wood boring beetles:


*Very interesting* - thank you. I followed the weblink and found much more of interest, including a downloadable PdF sheet that I could print out and colour in, if I wish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Track slab


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

I previously posted the Chinese character for "one":










Here's "two":










And three:










After that it gets unacceptably interesting though.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dim7 said:


>


Another interesting picture .... I wonder what the little cylinder is to the left of the handle?  Perhaps you push this is to lock the door from the inside. Maybe it is spring-loaded so that when you push it again, it unlocks the door. If so, it's very neat.

Thanks for posting this interesting door handle :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dim7 said:


> I previously posted the Chinese character for "one":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's "two":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it gets unacceptably interesting though.


Yup - that is boring - none of the images have appeared (yet) and its (probably) so dull that I don't want to see them anyway ..... unlike the wood-boring beetles and the door handle :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dim7 said:


> Boring flag of a boring country:


Ooooooooh those be fightin' words!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Boring flags that nobody is offended by their being called boring:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have a feeling this garden won't be winning any prizes anytime soon...


----------



## Jos

^^^

With a garden like that not only their evenings are grey.


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have a feeling this garden won't be winning any prizes anytime soon...


Maybe the prize for the ultimate rock garden? All rock (or pseudo-rock).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This kind of architecture in general:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brutalist_architecture

Good examples of very boring buildings (some which I've seen myself):
http://dc.curbed.com/maps/map-brutalist-architecture-washington-dc


----------



## Lyricus

Stayed at the Hilton in downtown San Francisco for a conference this year. Turns out it was a Brutalist building. It was not enjoyable.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have a feeling this garden won't be winning any prizes anytime soon...


Unless someone's mother in-law .......you get it by now.


----------



## Morimur

huilunsoittaja said:


> this kind of architecture in general:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/brutalist_architecture
> 
> good examples of very boring buildings (some which i've seen myself):
> http://dc.curbed.com/maps/map-brutalist-architecture-washington-dc


love it!
*******


----------



## Dim7




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Dim7

Let's see if this will work this time...

Chinese characters for numbers -

One:









Two:









Three:


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Let's see if this will work this time...
> 
> Chinese characters for numbers -
> 
> One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three:


What's wrong? Itchy knee, son?


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> What's wrong? Itchy knee, son?


Huh? Nothing's wrong. Hmm, wait a minute, what's that smoke... EEH, arson!


----------



## GreenMamba

Dim7 said:


> Let's see if this will work this time...
> 
> Chinese characters for numbers -
> 
> One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three:


For how long do they carry this on? You'd think it would become untenable by the time you hit 10.


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> For how long do they carry this on? You'd think it would become untenable by the time you hit 10.


Only up to three. It proceeds:

4: 四
5: 五
6: 六
7: 七
8: 八
9: 九
10: 十


----------



## Ginger

Mahlerian said:


> Only up to three. It proceeds:
> 
> 4: 四
> 5: 五
> 6: 六
> 7: 七
> 8: 八
> 9: 九
> 10: 十


Uuuuh nerd-alert.... ut:


----------



## Mahlerian

Ginger said:


> Uuuuh nerd-alert.... ut:


Japanese is my second language. I'm not merely a nerd.


----------



## Ginger

Mahlerian said:


> Japanese is my second language. I'm not merely a nerd.


I'm sorry...I didn't mean it as an offense. I was simply impressed that someone knew such a (in my opinion) pretty extraordinary thing.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ginger said:


> I'm sorry...I didn't mean it as an offense. I was simply impressed that someone knew such a (in my opinion) pretty extraordinary thing.


Heh, I meant that post partially as a joke.


----------



## KenOC

Dim7 said:


> Let's see if this will work this time...
> 
> Chinese characters for numbers -
> 
> One:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three:


I think if you look at the Arabic numbers 1, 2, and 3, as typically written, you'll see exactly the same idea. Maybe not surprising.


----------



## Ginger

Mahlerian said:


> Heh, I meant that post partially as a joke.


Haha, okay. My phone didn't show me the 'merely'...


----------



## Dim7




----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


>


Fascinating! Great perspective. Look at the interesting post holding the rail. And the vegetation in the background.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Fascinating! Great perspective. Look at the interesting post holding the rail. And the vegetation in the background.


You _almost_ making this really interesting.


----------



## Dim7

A white plectrum.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Ginger

*c d e f g a h c*


----------



## Mahlerian

The most boring possible 12-tone matrix:


----------



## Dim7

I'd stick to using P0 and RI11 only, personally.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ginger said:


> *c d e f g a h c*


Depends. We need to figure out if they can be rearranged to spell something interesting.


----------



## Dim7

A wooden hanger.


----------



## Scopitone

The top corner of my desktop is pretty boring. (at least until the big pic of Anna Netrebko & Elina Garanca begins, a few inches to the right)


----------



## Wood

Mahlerian said:


> Japanese is my second language. I'm not merely a nerd.


Hang on a minute. Hang on a minute. Dim posted Chinese numbers, you responded with Japanese. Do they have the same numbers? That would be interesting. How close is the Japanese alphabet and language to Chinese?

Close would make sense, it would help to explain why they loathe each other. :lol:


----------



## Dim7

Wood said:


> Hang on a minute. Hang on a minute. Dim posted Chinese numbers, you responded with Japanese. Do they have the same numbers? That would be interesting. How close is the Japanese alphabet and language to Chinese?
> 
> Close would make sense, it would help to explain why they loathe each other. :lol:


The Japanese mix Chinese characters with their own phonetic symbols. Japanese has a huge amount of Chinese loanwords but is not a "genetically related" language and is in many ways quite different. Both Arabic and Chinese numerals are used, but nowadays Arabic numerals are more common at least with bigger numbers.

Mahlerian made a pun based on Japanese to which I responded with a Chinese based pun. Which is kinda stupid because as far as I know Mahlerian doesn't know any Chinese.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Mahlerian made a pun based on Japanese to which I responded with a Chinese based pun. Which is kinda stupid because as far as I know Mahlerian doesn't know any Chinese.


I knew enough to get your pun, though it took me a moment.


----------



## Wood

Dim7 said:


> The Japanese mix Chinese characters with their own phonetic symbols. Japanese has a huge amount of Chinese loanwords but is not a "genetically related" language and is in many ways quite different. Both Arabic and Chinese numerals are used, but nowadays Arabic numerals are more common at least with bigger numbers.
> 
> *Mahlerian made a pun based on Japanese to which I responded with a Chinese based pun. *Which is kinda stupid because as far as I know Mahlerian doesn't know any Chinese.


It is humbling how clever you guys are.

Do the symbols for 1, 2 & 3 have to be irregular, like they were drawn with a feather pen, or can they be like minus signs?


----------



## Dim7

Interesting... A-hha hha ha.....


----------



## Merl

Dim7 said:


> A white plectrum.


That looks liek the one I dropped down the back of the settee, last week.


----------



## Merl

A collection of boring tools (literally).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> Interesting... A-hha hha ha.....


Yes, kind of looks like 0 becomes $35,000.


----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7




----------



## Dim7

.....................


----------



## Dim7




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Dim7

Really? I think my avatar's pretty interesting.


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Potiphera




----------



## TurnaboutVox

I feel that some of the recent pictures posted here are rather missing the intended spirit of tedium...


----------



## Dim7

The moon has all sorts of cool, mysterious, religious, poetic etc. etc. associations. But let's face it, the surface of the moon looks very boring:


----------



## Dim7

A paperclip.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Potiphera said:


>


I don't think "boring" really describes this picture.

"Odd" might be better.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> A paperclip.


A very elegant device. Pleasing to look at.


----------



## Dim7

Florestan said:


> A very elegant device. Pleasing to look at.


This is the most interesting thing I've read about paperclips (how they could destroy civilization): https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer However there's no reason to assume they would be paperclips specifically, it is merely given as an arbitrary example....


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> This is the most interesting thing I've read about paperclips (how they could destroy civilization): https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer However there's no reason to assume they would be paperclips specifically, it is merely given as an arbitrary example....


Wow, man! Far out! That is some heavy stuff!

(I had to give that hippie response because it sort of blew my mind, but it also made me think of a paper clip maximizer theory society is taught, that I can't talk about on this forum. Oh well.)


----------



## Dim7

Inspiring stuff.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> This is the most interesting thing I've read about paperclips (how they could destroy civilization): https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Paperclip_maximizer However there's no reason to assume they would be paperclips specifically, it is merely given as an arbitrary example....


We can but hope for a John Connor to save us from this catastrophe.


----------



## Dim7

Pong (an early video game)


----------



## elgar's ghost

A gasholder, somewhere in England.


----------



## Totenfeier

elgars ghost said:


> A gasholder, somewhere in England.


So you're telling me I need never worry about where my gas is going again? Oh, joy!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Totenfeier said:


> So you're telling me I need never worry about where my gas is going again? Oh, joy!


I wouldn't like to say, Totenfeier - I'm not a doctor.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A railway track. Somewhere.


----------



## Dim7

More exciting video games! A delivery service simulator:


----------



## SixFootScowl

TurnaboutVox said:


> A railway track. Somewhere.


I am going to assume narrow gauge.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> A railway track. Somewhere.


unlikely to be Lancashire - too sunny :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Headphone Hermit

Florestan said:


>


The first photo is clearly a fraudulent one - the green road sign is clearly photo-shopped on (you simply don't get such signs in Scotland) .... even if the village is twinned with a place in Oregon called 'Boring'


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am so bored that there have not been any new boring pictures in two months that I have to post one. Now this will be boring to most, but I find it exciting because glug is a major source of overspill on filling your engine with motor oil. Photo compliments of Valvoline:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thorpe Marsh Power Station in Doncaster.


----------



## Blancrocher

Comparative stats on tire dimensions.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Taplow

elgars ghost said:


> Thorpe Marsh Power Station in Doncaster.


One of Doncaster's many cultural highlights.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Somewhere in someone's yard...


----------



## Phil loves classical

...........................


----------



## eugeneonagain

Balthazar said:


> I think you mean eaves. Hence "eavesthrough."
> 
> I guess consistency would be too exhausting.


Generally I like the water not to run 'through' the eaves. When the colonies separated from the motherland they got confused about a lot of things.

Make America great (Britain) again.


----------



## Couchie

Stock photo of a business team examining important business on a tablet. The attentive viewer will note this particular company's commitment to ethnically diverse hiring practices.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are any of them Opera fans?


----------



## Couchie

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Are any of them Opera fans?


Yes, when their clients are and there's a deal to close.


----------



## Couchie

Found on Alibaba: "100% cotton wholesale blank t shirts high quality plain t shirts in different colors, plain no brand t-shirt special bulk buy".


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Couchie said:


> Yes, when their clients are and there's a deal to close.


So they would even sit thru a whole Ring Cycle


----------



## elgar's ghost

Couchie said:


> Stock photo of a business team examining important business on a tablet. The attentive viewer will note this particular company's commitment to ethnically diverse hiring practices.


Lots of blue sky thinking going on there - it certainly appears to tick all the right boxes as they touch base while singing from the same hymn-sheet (or should that be pyrson-sheet?).


----------



## Couchie

elgars ghost said:


> Lots of blue sky thinking going on there - it certainly appears to tick all the right boxes as they touch base while singing from the same hymn-sheet (or should that be pyrson-sheet?).


It's all about the synergy my friend.

I didn't even note the gender ratio. We are dealing with a very forward-thinking company here!


----------



## Dim7

Nothing to see here...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Dim7 said:


> Nothing to see here...


Actually quite interesting! Presumably the strip in the middle is simply reversed left to right. Actually not the case at all. Anyone interested can play with it on MS Paint and see what you get. Or print it and cut out the strip.


----------



## Jacck

Fritz Kobus said:


> Actually quite interesting! Presumably the strip in the middle is simply reversed left to right.


it is not. I think it is one of those optical illusions. The strip has the same color, but the brain interprets it like is has different shades. Just cover the surroundings and look at the strip


----------



## SixFootScowl

Jacck said:


> it is not. I think it is one of those optical illusions. The strip has the same color, but the brain interprets it like is has different shades. Just cover the surroundings and look at the strip


Yup! I just figgered that out. So, far from boring.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I used to love this thread when it was really active - I will have to have a proper trawl through it one day but it's a shame that quite a few of the images appear to have expired.


----------



## Totenfeier

Couchie said:


> Stock photo of a business team examining important business on a tablet. The attentive viewer will note this particular company's commitment to ethnically diverse hiring practices.


What I notice is that the presumably heteronormative white guy is conspicuously excluded from seeing or commenting on the subject at hand. He's not even looking at the device. His face and body language suggest frustration beginning to morph into rage. Interesting message!


----------



## Potiphera

Just killing time


----------



## Jacck

Totenfeier said:


> What I notice is that the presumably heteronormative white guy is conspicuously excluded from seeing or commenting on the subject at hand. He's not even looking at the device. His face and body language suggest frustration beginning to morph into rage. Interesting message!


what I am seeing is a boss overseeing his subordinates


----------



## Totenfeier

Jacck said:


> what I am seeing is a boss overseeing his subordinates


You may be correct here. But I'm seeing a steely eye and a clenched jaw. Also, what's the deal with his left arm and hidden hand? His hands aren't in his pockets. The arm seems more bent at the elbow that it would be if he were just standing there, arms dangling. Put your arm into that position, and notice what your hands are doing, or what you can make them logically do. I'm guessing a lightly clenched fist.

Actually, I had the blonde-in-black pegged as the facilitator of the synergistic team; maybe because I'm in education.


----------



## KenOC

I think the girl with the black pony tail is saying, "OMG, I didn't even know people could _do_ that!"


----------



## adriesba

Apparently the business/office picture isn't so boring :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

You may find this pilot bearing boring:


----------



## adriesba

There's a video of this meeting!

https://www.shutterstock.com/video/clip-1635136-multi-ethnic-business-team-wireless-technology


----------



## SixFootScowl

My wife finds this boring but I find it fascinating! I'd have it with a glass top for a coffee table in the living room.


----------



## adriesba

See what I made for you all :lol: :

View attachment 129471


Analyze it, try to guess what they are looking at, have fun with a boring picture! :lol:


----------



## adriesba

Fritz Kobus said:


> My wife finds this boring but I find it fascinating! I'd have it with a glass top for a coffee table in the living room.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
But I side with your wife on this one.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...and what is this?
It's cheese...
...and this, what is this?
That's also cheese...
...and this?
...cheese...
etc.


----------



## AeolianStrains

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 129477
> 
> ...and what is this?
> It's cheese...
> ...and this, what is this?
> That's also cheese...
> ...and this?
> ...cheese...
> etc.


"And is this coffee?"
"...That's cheese."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Guess what this is


----------



## Merl

.....................


----------



## elgar's ghost

SixFootScowl said:


> Guess what this is


A new classical album cover, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Jacck

elgars ghost said:


> A new classical album cover, I shouldn't wonder.


yes, it looks like something from Stockhausen


----------



## Taplow

elgars ghost said:


> A new classical album cover, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

:lol:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## CnC Bartok

Ya want boring? Here's how to show that Boron trioxide has a very high degree of covalent character:









Then









and thence...









Interesting or what???


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some of my ex-workmates would actually find that quite interesting.


----------



## aleazk

CnC Bartok said:


> Ya want boring? Here's how to show that Boron trioxide has a very high degree of covalent character:
> 
> View attachment 130815
> 
> 
> Then
> 
> View attachment 130816
> 
> 
> and thence...
> 
> View attachment 130817
> 
> 
> Interesting or what???


Ha, this made me remind this classic:


----------



## aleazk

I find computer programming visual interfaces to be extremelly dull and boring:










Many will dissagree with me, of course. A friend of mind, a pure mathematician who loves coding, finds it "extremely elegant and economical"... which may be true, but, as for beauty, it's in the eye of the beholder, isn't it? 

Me, I am more visual and prefer fancy mathematical formulas, like, say, this one:










I love it not only because of the awesome mathematical fact it encodes, but also because how that is reflected on the symbols that were chosen and the visual symmetry they display, which is the key for any successful notation (musical notation is another great example of this.)


----------



## CnC Bartok

aleazk said:


> I find computer programming visual interfaces to be extremelly dull and boring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many will dissagree with me, of course. A friend of mind, a pure mathematician who loves coding, finds it "extremely elegant and economical"... which may be true, but, as for beauty, it's in the eye of the beholder, isn't it?
> 
> Me, I am more visual and prefer fancy mathematical formulas, like, say, this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it not only because of the awesome mathematical fact it encodes, but also because how that is reflected on the symbols that were chosen and the visual symmetry they display, which is the key for any successful notation (musical notation is another great example of this.)


I assume you have read A Mathematician's Apology by GH Hardy? The aesthetic side of Maths is the thing he marvels at too........a lovely book.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## SixFootScowl

*'Mayonnaise effect'*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Not entirely sure that this cone is legal as there are no reflective strips on it. I much prefer blue or yellow ones myself.


----------



## pianozach

Look.
I took a photograph.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I reckon it's one of those pictures where if you stare 'beyond' it you can see an image. Or maybe not.

Actually, this threatens to be interesting. Is it carpet? A cleaning cloth of some sort? An item of clothing?


----------



## pianozach

elgars ghost said:


> I reckon it's one of those pictures where if you stare 'beyond' it you can see an image. Or maybe not.
> 
> Actually, this threatens to be interesting. Is it carpet? A cleaning cloth of some sort? An item of clothing?


Bingo.

*Carpet*.

Carpet at the performance venue at which all productions have been cancelled.


----------



## Flamme

Getting laid like


----------

